# Groaning and Moaning?!



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anybody else's cat do this?

Darcy sleeps on my pillow at night, so when I move- she moves, but boy does she let me know I've disturbed her by groaning and moaning at me! She's currently on the sofa, but just woke up to stretch and change position and as she stretched she let out the longest groan I've ever heard!! You'd think she was 16 not 6 months 

She's quite a vocal cat anyway, but we've never known a cat make these sorts of noises before


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

That's very cute! Mathias has never done that, but he is generally a quiet cat, and I can count the number of times he "meows" with two hands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Shadow groans when he changed his position when sleeping, he's cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai walks around muttering to herself - or anyone who'll listen really  She has grumbling down to a fine art


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Mitzi is a massive groaner and Ursula groans too. Orson just cries like a baby at everything, going to sleep, waking up, being alone, being with people, eating, not eating, being high, being low....cry, cry, cry, cry, cry :hand:


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep. Dexter will tell you off for raising your voice when he's sleeping. And Honey will give you a mouthfull sometimes when you even just walk into the room where she's napping! Cheeky buggers.

Ian F.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cry like a baby? Don't let him see you've said that!

Millie will wander around chuntering at anything and everything. This cat talks to walls, no joke, and gets upset when they don't answer her. She doesn't grown though.


----------



## ~Cookie~ (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh how cute! Cookie does all the groaning and moaning too lol  especially when we try to pull the blankets away from her during the night on the bed or when she gets belly tickles when she is asleep hehe


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny chirrups in his sleep, it's adorable to watch although he only seems able to achieve a deep enough sleep for this with his head pillowed on my foot, which isn't always comfortable. Simba just sighs when he sinks onto a favourite comfy blanket


----------

